# Muay Thai



## SnapLocally

I took these on Saturday night:


----------



## iAstonish

I like 3 the best.

They seem pretty well exposed over all, but you may want to bump the shutter speed up a little bit if you can because there is noticeable blur on a few of the shots.

Also the shots are lacking in the action department. It would be interesting to see a few "contact shots."


----------



## SnapLocally

Here's the deal with action shots: I take what they give me. See those helmets on their heads and those big gloves? This is indicative of "amateur" fights. These aren't professional boxers.

Feel free to critique my professional boxing photos.


----------



## iAstonish

SnapLocally said:


> Here's the deal with action shots: I take what they give me. See those helmets on their heads and those big gloves? This is indicative of "amateur" fights. These aren't professional boxers.
> 
> Feel free to critique my professional boxing photos.





Yes, I'm more than capable of understanding it is an amateur fight, no need to talk down.

What I didn't realize is that the fighters couldn't come in contact with each other because they are wearing amateur protective gear. 

It's just constructive criticism. Being a professional, I would have thought you could handle critical suggestions in a more professional manner.


----------



## SnapLocally

No, I don't think you do understand the nature of amateur fights. Faces are covered with pads, the gloves are bigger, the fighters aren't the fastest or most skilled. Take these factors in with the limited lighting and a referee that likes to stall in the line of view coupled with the fact that these are 2 minute rounds and most fights are only 3 rounds.

You stand corrected.


----------



## iAstonish

I do understand that, as I have trained Muay Thai myself. I was just making a simple suggestion, as I even stated, "it would be interesting to see a few action shots." I didn't take anything away from your photos with that statement, I just suggested what would make them better.

I am not here to argue.  I understand the difficulty in getting the shots, but that doesn't mean you should brush off the suggestion or get defensive like you did.


----------



## SnapLocally

Your suggestion was to take better action shots than I did, even though I made it perfectly clear that I'm only taking as good of action shots as they give me. I didn't think it was all that difficult to comprehend.

And yes, when you attempt to undermine what I do such as nonsense "advice" as crank up the shutter because a couple of toes are blurry in one of the shots, that's contradictory to your "not looking for an argument" claim.

Tell you what- since you've opened the can of worms that you've "trained", you've no doubt got some connections to an event near yourself. I want you to go to an event in the near future with the available equipment you've got, and since you know the various strikes and clinches, I want you to produce action shots using ambient light, and I want you to post your results here.

Take the challenge.


----------



## TJ K

Isn't it a bit funny for you to go and talk crap to someone who is just trying to help out and not be rude one bit?

If someone wanted to they could mention the fact that you make *0* contribution to this website. Your only posts are making threads and adding your photos and if you here something you like saying thank you. And of course advertising your website. By the way if they move so "slow" then you should be able to capture that action right?

Before you go and try to be rude to someone take a second and try to understand where they are coming from. He's trying to help you and allow you to take better pictures because honestly quite a few of the ones you post have way too much noise reduction and don't look realistic. I hope you don't take that too personal and lash out at me i'm just helping out.

Have a fine day bud!


----------



## iAstonish

SnapLocally said:


> Your suggestion was to take better action shots than I did, even though I made it perfectly clear that I'm only taking as good of action shots as they give me. I didn't think it was all that difficult to comprehend.
> 
> And yes, when you attempt to undermine what I do such as nonsense "advice" as crank up the shutter because a couple of toes are blurry in one of the shots, that's contradictory to your "not looking for an argument" claim.
> 
> Tell you what- since you've opened the can of worms that you've "trained", you've no doubt got some connections to an event near yourself. I want you to go to an event in the near future with the available equipment you've got, and since you know the various strikes and clinches, I want you to produce action shots using ambient light, and I want you to post your results here.
> 
> Take the challenge.



Actually, I never demeaned your photos by saying "take better action shots," I simply suggested more contact shots would make the set a little more entertaining.


I don't know why you keep going back to the amateur argument, I'm pretty sure they still fight in amateur muy thai. 

Anyway, good luck with your shots. You're going to need it with that attitude if an editor ever wants to make a suggestion to you.

:thumbup:


----------



## SnapLocally

> If someone wanted to they could mention the fact that you make 0 contribution to this website.



Boy, they sure could. But then I'd have to point out that I'd look at the big picture and realize that I've helped photographers by the dozen on a myriad of industry-related topics not only from coast to coast, but around the world. And unlike yourselves, it wouldn't occur to me to look at a photographic niche that I know nothing about and nit-pick about... anything.

I don't need anyone to kiss my ass and tell me my work's great, especially when it ain't. I'm my own harshest critic. Like I said, I know these particular shots weren't my best work, and I also explained how I'm limited as a photographer to what I'm given. So when you make your little smart-ass comments like

_"By the way if they move so "slow" then you should be able to capture that action right?"_

I suggest you take another look at my collection and issue an apology. 

Thanks again for looking at my work.



> I don't know why you keep going back to the amateur argument, I'm pretty sure they still fight in amateur muy thai.



You make sure you tell the photographer who's to cover your fight- if it ever happens- how to shoot it, and post those pics instead then. We'll laugh together.



> You're going to need it with that attitude if an editor ever wants to make a suggestion to you.



You mean the editors of magazines like TapouT, MMA Worldwide, Realfighter Magazine, or the boxing, kickboxing, MMA and wrestling promoters I've worked for? Let's stick to what you know instead. Because it's pretty easy to critique someone's work, but it's quite another to do it yourself and realize that you weren't qualified to make that call after all. 

I still didn't hear if you're going to accept my challenge. Show me how it's done.


----------



## IlSan

Just want to say - easy

Lashing out at other people has not gotten anyone very far - just an honest observation.

And if you do not want to hear what could be improved one way or another, why post pictures up here? You have been here a fair while, and should notice, that critique will be given once pictures are posted...

And without trying to critique anything, I would have to agree with iAstonish on this, that there are very few shots of gloves connecting with faces - amateur or not.
Now, I am not a sports photographer, but being a sports enthusiast I enjoy visiting fights (here in Asia) a lot. Fists (gloved or not) tend to connect with peoples heads / torsos - amateur or professional, and that is what I understand by "contact shots"

Anyways - just my advice, take it or leave it.


----------



## iAstonish

Do you have your period or something?


----------



## iAstonish

IlSan said:


> Just want to say - easy
> 
> Lashing out at other people has not gotten anyone very far - just an honest observation.
> 
> And if you do not want to hear what could be improved one way or another, why post pictures up here? You have been here a fair while, and should notice, that critique will be given once pictures are posted...
> 
> And without trying to critique anything, I would have to agree with iAstonish on this, that there are very few shots of gloves connecting with faces - amateur or not.
> Now, I am not a sports photographer, but being a sports enthusiast I enjoy visiting fights (here in Asia) a lot. *Fists (gloved or not) tend to connect with peoples heads / torsos - amateur or professional, and that is what I understand by "contact shots"*
> 
> Anyways - just my advice, take it or leave it.



Exactly


----------



## SnapLocally

> Lashing out at other people has not gotten anyone very far - just an honest observation.



Not in my case- That's how I got into this industry in the first place.

And here's my advice for those of you who care to expound on what a fight event consists of: get off your asses and shoot one.

It's a very simple premise. I'm not "lashing out", I'm not angry. I'm telling you like it is- it's difficult enough to take those iconic shots when the conditions are perfect, never mind when faces are obscured, lighting is limited, rounds are shorter, when the referee ignores who he's standing in front of. Under perfect conditions even a seasoned "sports photographer" can come away with nothing when they shoot fights- it happens. But to address the issue of connectivity- yes, I have many shots "connecting" from this event. And most of them are when they were in a dark spot in the ring, in a spot that made no ripples in the flesh thanks to padding, a padded fist to a padded head that looks more like a pillow fight than compelling action.

Ten more of you can pile into this thread, and I'll tell you the same thing: go shoot an event, or you'll have NO IDEA what it's like.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

IlSan said:


> Just want to say - easy
> 
> Lashing out at other people has not gotten anyone very far - just an honest observation.
> 
> And if you do not want to hear what could be improved one way or another, why post pictures up here? You have been here a fair while, and should notice, that critique will be given once pictures are posted...
> 
> And without trying to critique anything, I would have to agree with iAstonish on this, that there are very few shots of gloves connecting with faces - amateur or not.
> Now, I am not a sports photographer, but being a sports enthusiast I enjoy visiting fights (here in Asia) a lot. Fists (gloved or not) tend to connect with peoples heads / torsos - amateur or professional, and that is what I understand by "contact shots"
> 
> Anyways - just my advice, take it or leave it.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

IlSan said:


> Just want to say - easy
> 
> Lashing out at other people has not gotten anyone very far - just an honest observation.
> 
> And if you do not want to hear what could be improved one way or another, why post pictures up here? You have been here a fair while, and should notice, that critique will be given once pictures are posted...
> 
> And without trying to critique anything, I would have to agree with iAstonish on this, that there are very few shots of gloves connecting with faces - amateur or not.
> Now, I am not a sports photographer, but being a sports enthusiast I enjoy visiting fights (here in Asia) a lot. Fists (gloved or not) tend to connect with peoples heads / torsos - amateur or professional, and that is what I understand by "contact shots"
> 
> Anyways - just my advice, take it or leave it.


:thumbup::thumbup:
why waste your time posting pictures, then blow up over C/C? Dont want it? Dont post. easy solution.


----------



## IlSan

It is a riddle... ...

Especially since no one is actually cc-ing them actually. iAstonish only added, that a few "contact shots" would have been nice...

Ah well -


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

IlSan said:


> It is a riddle... ...
> 
> Especially since no one is actually cc-ing them actually. iAstonish only added, that a few "contact shots" would have been nice...
> 
> Ah well -



I stand corrected..lol Went right over my head.. ok, " COMMENTING"  ( which is what someone does when  one another shares his photos).. am i correct? You post.... for a response of some sort.  :lmao:

Yeah one comment.. and he blew up.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

iAstonish said:


> Do you have your period or something?



LMAO. sorry couldnt help but laughing at this ( being a chick and all.)


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

SnapLocally said:


> Lashing out at other people has not gotten anyone very far - just an honest observation.
> 
> 
> 
> Not in my case- That's how I got into this industry in the first place.
> 
> And here's my advice for those of you who care to expound on what a fight event consists of: get off your asses and shoot one.
> 
> It's a very simple premise. I'm not "lashing out", I'm not angry. I'm telling you like it is- it's difficult enough to take those iconic shots when the conditions are perfect, never mind when faces are obscured, lighting is limited, rounds are shorter, when the referee ignores who he's standing in front of. Under perfect conditions even a seasoned "sports photographer" can come away with nothing when they shoot fights- it happens. But to address the issue of connectivity- yes, I have many shots "connecting" from this event. And most of them are when they were in a dark spot in the ring, in a spot that made no ripples in the flesh thanks to padding, a padded fist to a padded head that looks more like a pillow fight than compelling action.
> 
> Ten more of you can pile into this thread, and I'll tell you the same thing: go shoot an event, or you'll have NO IDEA what it's like.
Click to expand...

*

Ok first off guy... dont come in here posting pictures expecting anything less.( especially with as much as you have contributed to this site) You post and then when someone comments on them--blow up at them.Rude. What were you expecting?? 
This is a photo forum, that is how this works. If you cant come in here like a big boy and take comments, critique or criticism like a BIG BOY, then maybe you should leave with you " holier than thou" attitude, huh? 

Rather than telling us why *you* cant make the perfect shot under whatever conditions you've been handed, rounds too short, not enough light..yadda yadda yaddaa.. and before we have right to speak, get out and shoot the action ourselves.*..

*get over yourself...*:thumbdown:


----------



## SnapLocally

Yeah, you post 5 unanswered post back to back to yourself, and I'm the one "blowing up". How embarrassing for you.

My challenge hasn't changed- if any of you think you can do what I do, get off your ass and produce. If I wanted Amateur Night at the Laff Hole I'd turn on cable access.



> Do you have your period or something?



No, but your mother is. I can tell because she's only wearing one sock.

Please.


----------



## iAstonish

SnapLocally said:


> Yeah, you post 5 unanswered post back to back to yourself, and I'm the one "blowing up". How embarrassing for you.
> 
> My challenge hasn't changed- if any of you think you can do what I do, get off your ass and produce. If I wanted Amateur Night at the Laff Hole I'd turn on cable access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have your period or something?
> 
> 
> 
> No, but your mother is. I can tell because she's only wearing one sock.
> 
> Please.
Click to expand...


lol you're a really insecure little man.


----------



## SnapLocally

And apparently you're neither qualified to fight nor take fight photography. It was a simple enough challenge, but you want to talk tampons.

Well, whatever. You have fun counting blurry toes, pixel-peeping, sniffing flowers, or whatever it is you do. I'm going to get paid. 

Bye.


----------



## bigboi3

SnapLocally FTW!


----------



## iAstonish

SnapLocally said:


> And apparently you're neither qualified to fight nor take fight photography. It was a simple enough challenge, but you want to talk tampons.
> 
> Well, whatever. You have fun counting blurry toes, pixel-peeping, sniffing flowers, or whatever it is you do. I'm going to get paid.
> 
> Bye.



I shoot NCAA division 1 basketball and get paid too :thumbup:

But thanks, go cry some more.


----------



## SnapLocally

Oh, yes, I've seen your shots. 

Consider me pointing and laughing.


----------



## bindabinjo

Uh Oh! I think _somebody_ has a case of the know-it-alls. Seems to me that all you were expecting by posting your pics was: "Wow", "Man, I sure wish I had your talent", "That's tough, but you nailed it", or "You are a photo god".

FYI, I may have NO IDEA about shooting these events, but it doesn't take a high end lens to recognize low self esteem and an attitude problem.



SnapLocally said:


> Lashing out at other people has not gotten anyone very far - just an honest observation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in my case- That's how I got into this industry in the first place.
> 
> And here's my advice for those of you who care to expound on what a fight event consists of: get off your asses and shoot one.
> 
> Ten more of you can pile into this thread, and I'll tell you the same thing: go shoot an event, or you'll have NO IDEA what it's like.
Click to expand...


----------



## SnapLocally

That will no doubt be a popular opinion here, and with good reason: it was by design created to kiss the ass of those around you and "go with the flow" of the current conversation that has me being in the adversarial position. It's very easy to conform and reiterate what's already been said. It takes virtually no originality, and it's a very safe way to "make a point". I suppose it's healthier than say winning friends and influencing people through fellatio, though only slightly more dignified.

Well, I have a point of my own to make: I don't even know if you own a camera, but then that's not why you're here. You chose to make your very first post here by jumping on a band wagon and doing so with all the depth and insight- not with the wisdom of Solomon- but of a Hallmark Greeting card. So while you're tallying subjects you have "no idea" about, feel free to add psychology and debating to that list. On second thought, maybe the French arts would be a better subject for you.


----------



## bhee321

All this anger and hostility.. Pie anyone?!?


----------



## mistertee

This snap guy spends most of his time posting stuff on photo forums all over the web.  Don't know how he has time to take pictures.


----------



## obx

Snap boy is an A-hole!!!!!! Asked him a simple question once and he wanted to get paid for his answer services. We don't need people like him on this forum. I am glad I am not the only one who does not like him.


----------



## SnapLocally

The bottom line with me dispensing free advice is I just don't do it anymore. Sorry kid, but if you can afford cameras, lenses, cards, filters, strobes, and books you can also afford your education. I've spent hundreds of hours shooting in front of cages and boxing rings, spent thousands of hours reviewing and learning my work, have tailored my equipment to shooting these events, and you think I owe you the information it's taken me four years to acquire just because you asked for it. 

Think again.


----------



## iAstonish

SnapLocally said:


> The bottom line with me dispensing free advice is I just don't do it anymore. Sorry kid, but if you can afford cameras, lenses, cards, filters, strobes, and books you can also afford your education. I've spent hundreds of hours shooting in front of cages and boxing rings, spent thousands of hours reviewing and learning my work, have tailored my equipment to shooting these events, and you think I owe you the information it's taken me four years to acquire just because you asked for it.
> 
> Think again.



He said he asked you a simple question. It took you thousand of hours to gather simple information?


----------



## SnapLocally

iAstonish said:


> He said he asked you a simple question. It took you thousand of hours to gather simple information?





SnapLocally said:


> The bottom line with me dispensing free advice is I just don't do it anymore.



Difficult, isn't it.


----------



## dry3210

Looks like there are plenty of contact shots going on in this thread


----------



## SnapLocally




----------



## Fate

dry3210 said:


> Looks like there are plenty of contact shots going on in this thread



lol too true!


----------



## Corbin Lane

SnapLocally said:


>


Whats the point of adding the flare? I can tell by his composure that he got hit in the nads.


----------



## SnapLocally

Would you prefer an unobstructed view of his groin?


----------



## Corbin Lane

SnapLocally said:


> Would you prefer an unobstructed view of his groin?


Assuming his testicles weren't hanging out, I don't understand why you have the lens flare. IMHO it's just more distracting but to each his own.


----------



## IgsEMT

I'm biased - huge fan of martial arts. Therefore LOVE them all


----------



## Tasmaster

SnapLocally said:


> never mind when faces are obscured, lighting is limited, rounds are shorter, when *the referee ignores who he's standing in front of*.


Bit of an old thread but i have to ask, in what events does the referee pay attention whether the photograpers are getting a good view of the action or not??? I sure wouldn't want to fight under his supervision!  

An experienced ref in a pro fight with significant media coverage is probably aware of designated photographer positions and can try to not get in front of them when there is not much fighting going on. However once things heat up (when the best action shots will be) he'd better concentrate on watching what is going on between the fighters, not where his ass is in relation to the cameras!


----------



## SnapLocally

As a photographer I make it my business to not only know the fighters, but the promoters, members of the commission, the announcers, ring card girls, and yes, even the referees. Once you establish a good working relationship with a referee not only are they more cognizant of where the established photographers are, they even bring the winners if the fights to you.


----------



## Tasmaster

That's cool and professional... the context made it seem like some refs try to stand out of your way _during _the fight!


----------



## Sachphotography

Snap.....You are mean... If your so good why are you wasting your time here? Your so good why are you not teaching at a university?


----------



## SnapLocally

I am what I am. If you think I'm "so good", fine- you're entitled to your opinion- I certainly didn't make that assertion. That said, I have no problem challenging unqualified claims telling me how to do what I do better. If that makes me "mean" then I guess crying towels are in order.

Universities don't have "Combat Sports Photography" as a part of their curriculum. If they did I'd be happy to be apart of that equation. Until then, I teach on the side.


----------



## kajiki

Brian, I'm kind of wondering if you wouldn't be better off, and more appreciated, over at Sports Shooter? Great pix.


----------



## SnapLocally

Who's "Brian"?



I have no interest in joining Sports Shooter. I already know all of the promoters and most of the fighters in my area, and have "main stream" media contacts, so there would be no benefit of me joining there. And unless one works for a "big" promotion, a network, or a sizable venue, there's relatively little money in this.


----------



## stephyg

nice pics!


----------



## niftydriftyprod

must have been hard to get a good photo with the lighting conditions.


----------

